#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Database and Content >  >  Can someone tell me the steps of database normalization?

## Bhavya

Hello Friends,

The process of Restructuring the database called as database normalization.
It's a technique of arranging the datas in the database.


Can you guys tell me the steps of database normalization?

----------

